# Family Dog has Anxiety Issues



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bella*

So sorry that Bella and your family are going through this.
Why is she in a pet store, if she was being sold in a pet store-seems that if she remembers that, it would cause anxiety?
Has anything changed in Bella's life, surroundings, around the time this all started? 
Does she act anxious anywhere but in the pet store?

What do you mean when you say having Nala or Duke she barks uncontrollably?


----------



## TiffanyGolden (Dec 6, 2015)

Karen519 said:


> So sorry that Bella and your family are going through this.
> Why is she in a pet store, if she was being sold in a pet store-seems that if she remembers that, it would cause anxiety?
> Has anything changed in Bella's life, surroundings, around the time this all started?
> Does she act anxious anywhere but in the pet store?
> ...


She gets groomed at Petco and always have. She is use to the people there, however we are now nervous that maybe it's can be from one of the groomers handling her wrong? We aren't sure yet, because she just seems to escalate instead of getting better overtime. Nothing has happened in Bella's life recently or previously. The only thing wrong I see is that she is pampered. My parents were told "your life revolves around the dog. It should be the other way around, the dog should revolve around your life." In other words they were told the dog gets away with everything.

When I say she barks uncontrollably, she barks and barks and barks. Even if Duke or Nala are playing with a toy. She barks at them. She wags her tail but if Nala or Duke come near her she runs up on top of the couch or in someone's arms and barks at them and her saliva drips from her due to her constant barking. It's takes 1-2 weeks for her to finally get use to either Duke or Nala. Little dogs she has no problem with, same with people. She loves people!


----------



## GoldenFocus (Feb 28, 2016)

I have seen herbal based calming tablets for dogs as well as essential oil sent diffusers on the market. Can't personally vouch for them as effective but it may be worth a look as the two together may calm her down.


----------



## Altairss (Sep 7, 2012)

Would definitely get a behaviorist many things can be going on here based on her background. Also If your parents baby her it can make matters worse. Making soothing protective actions when a dog gets upset tell them yes there is a problem. Letting them hide against you says yes you should be scared I will protect you. A lot of what we do can reinforce both bad behaviors and fear. 

In away I do revolve my life around my dogs but only to make sure their basic needs are met. It a fine line between being deeply caring and overboard. Perhaps the trainers can help your parents understand this.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

TiffanyGolden said:


> My family's dog is not a Golden Retriever, however, I am reaching out for my family back home in attempts to help their 2 year old Shitzu/Cavalier King Charles Spaniel Mix. Her name is Bella, but we call her Bella-Boo. They've had her since she was 3 months old, she was being sold at a Pet Store because the breeder said she was the last one and did not want her. After the loss of our 9 year old American Cocker Spaniel, Coco, from Lymphoma Cancer my family had to take her in. We fell instantly in love with Bella and her timid and calm personality.
> 
> Bella has been loved, I would say too much! She is spoiled and I call her a little princess! Unfortunately, this past year Bella has developed terrible Anxiety. Having Nala or Duke she barks uncontrollably to the point her saliva is dripping from her mouth. She begins to shake her body and eats very little. The longer Nala or Duke stays the more comfortable she gets with them. However, when in Petco she shakes and I've tried to test if she is comfortable by presenting her with treats, toys etc. and she won't take any, meaning she is very uncomfortable. My parents know she was not fully socialized with a lot of dogs, environments or objects. People she has no problem with, same with smaller dogs. Bella gets so worked up that she vomits.
> 
> ...



The Facebook page: Fearful Dogs run by Debbie Jacobs and/or the Fearful Dogs website will likely have some very useful information for your parents to help work past her anxiety/fears. It can help them understand what is happening with Bella, why she is behaving the way she is and how to help her feel better about those things she fears.

Understand that continuing to/ repeatedly exposing a dog to something they are afraid of without taking the appropriate steps to change how they feel about their triggers, increases their anxiety levels, leaves them feeling helpless and threatened, and makes the problem worse, also making it much harder to change how the dog feels about the trigger or situation.

Understand that this not 'about' being spoiled, it is about being afraid of those things she has not had proper, positive socialization and experiences with.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bella*



TiffanyGolden said:


> She gets groomed at Petco and always have. She is use to the people there, however we are now nervous that maybe it's can be from one of the groomers handling her wrong? We aren't sure yet, because she just seems to escalate instead of getting better overtime. Nothing has happened in Bella's life recently or previously. The only thing wrong I see is that she is pampered. My parents were told "your life revolves around the dog. It should be the other way around, the dog should revolve around your life." In other words they were told the dog gets away with everything.
> 
> When I say she barks uncontrollably, she barks and barks and barks. Even if Duke or Nala are playing with a toy. She barks at them. She wags her tail but if Nala or Duke come near her she runs up on top of the couch or in someone's arms and barks at them and her saliva drips from her due to her constant barking. It's takes 1-2 weeks for her to finally get use to either Duke or Nala. Little dogs she has no problem with, same with people. She loves people!


I think a behaviorist would be able to evauluate. If she were my dog I would take her somewhere else for grooming, just in case. I would ask for referrals from neighbors. I am glad someone suggested the Facebook Page. I'm going to look at it myself. As far as Duke and Nala go, my guess is that Bella is just not socialized enough with bigger dogs. I would not force her to do anything.


----------



## TiffanyGolden (Dec 6, 2015)

*Update*

My parents have not acquired a Behaviorist yet however, for Mother's Day, Nala and I went to visit my parents. 

Bella seemed tremendously better, no foaming, no growling, no barking, the only thing we had issues with is getting them to settle down and not run around the kitchen as we cooked. Nala and Bella played all weekend together, non-stop! 

Maybe Bella is getting comfortable?


----------



## Our3dogs (Apr 3, 2008)

Just a thought, is this the first time you have been to visit with just Nala since Duke left? If so, maybe having 2 large dogs was just a bit much for her to handle and that she does fine with a one-on-one situation. Perhaps watching Nala and Duke play is what got her excited. It's one of those things where they want to play, but don't know how to join in with the others. She does appear to like playing with Nala in the picture. Good luck!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Our3dogs*

Our3dogs:

I think your thought could be legitimate.

So glad that Nala is getting better!


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

I would keep a record of the anxiety episodes so that I could identify the triggers and a pattern. It may then be easier to deal with.


----------

